# Humphrey's new smokers: The Gravity Feed Tank I, II, and III



## smokednarwhal (Nov 21, 2014)

Just announced today, Humphrey's is now building reverse flow gravity fed cookers in three different sizes. 

http://www.humphreysbbq.com/smokers/the-gravity-feed-tank-i-ii-and-iii












IMG_14185522999028.jpeg



__ smokednarwhal
__ Nov 21, 2014


















IMG_15008414844731.jpeg



__ smokednarwhal
__ Nov 21, 2014


















IMG_15022007679205.jpeg



__ smokednarwhal
__ Nov 21, 2014


----------



## themule69 (Nov 22, 2014)

That would make a lot of great Q.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## big eata 9 (Aug 18, 2016)

I know this is an old thread, but have you guys heard any reviews on the gf tank? I'm interested in buying one.


----------



## seenred (Aug 18, 2016)

Big Eata 9 said:


> I know this is an old thread, but have you guys heard any reviews on the gf tank? I'm interested in buying one.


By all accounts, they're fine cookers.  Humphrey's has a great reputation for building quality products, so I'm betting their GF cookers are as good as most on the market.

Red


----------



## greg fetty (Aug 3, 2017)

Any feedback on these as of yet?


----------

